# Using no music/sfx in our cemetery... was a huge success



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd agree with you. I mean how many real cemetary's having music playing? I'm thinking that maybe at most some sounds of wind, crickets, an occasion owl hoot and leaves rustling would be plenty for a cemetary haunt. Maybe even the sound of shoveling way in the background somewhere. I would definately NOT have music playing.


----------



## Chupa (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree to an extent. As halloweiner said, I prefer realistic sounds like rain, wind, thunder, etc. 

It helps especially when your on a street with cars goin by all the time :-/


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

stick with natural sounds.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> I'd agree with you. I mean how many real cemetary's having music playing? I'm thinking that maybe at most some sounds of wind, crickets, an occasion owl hoot and leaves rustling would be plenty for a cemetary haunt. Maybe even the sound of shoveling way in the background somewhere. I would definately NOT have music playing.


Where can you get sounds of shoveling?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Well the most popular recording containing Shoveling Sounds is on the 1979 version of Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it depends very much on the individual haunt.
I have a themed haunt where the music is as much an integral part as the lighting, actors and props, although I don't use too many sound effects.

I use the music (usually appropriate Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate tracks) to provide background ambience and atmosphere, as well as to disguise any sounds of scareactors moving around the haunt.

Most movies have a background score, which although we're barely conscious of it for the most part, goes a long way to immersing one in the film. This seems to be particularly relevant to the Horror genre.

That being said, the original _Dracula_ (1931) was filmed almost entirely without a musical score and is a very creepy, atmospheric movie nonetheless. Perhaps the lack of a background score actually adds to the unsettling feel of the film in this case....So I see how a "silent" haunt can work.


To use a somewhat cliched phrase..."I don't like it, Carruthers...It's too quiet."


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Go to Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com and search for shoveling dirt. Tons of choices to choose from.

You can download a low quality version for free or purchase the high quality audio file for cheap money.

That place has a TON of useful sound effects.


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that's an interesting idea: using only sound effects, but no music. I use something sorta in-between. I have a base track for the outdoor part of my haunt, over which sound effects are lain. The base track is just a cello playing a loooooong sustained low note. It's pretty effective because the base track is so low that it's basically a feeling, more than a sound. The subwoofers carry it more than the main speakers.

Inside, I use music, but also mostly sorta backgroundy.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

HalloweenBob said:


> Go to Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com and search for shoveling dirt. Tons of choices to choose from.
> 
> You can download a low quality version for free or purchase the high quality audio file for cheap money.
> 
> That place has a TON of useful sound effects.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

umm,, guess you guys never checked out my graveyard sounds............


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Please.... Do Share


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep. Even just the constant sound of crickets would make it like a realistic Graveyard setting. I've got this one sound file that is of a Loon that is really creepy. even playing that over crickets every 10 minutes or so would be great I believe.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

HalloweenBob said:


> Please.... Do Share


Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I totally get not using a music soundtrack for more realism, but the music seems to really heighten the effect in my case. I think if we lived where the houses were more spaced out, I'd go the sound effects only route, but my house is in subdivision land, so I like the bit of musical atmosphere to set the tone better.

I'd love to try the sound of ravens interspersed with a lone howl of a wolf in the distance and the like... but the lonely graveyard scene just isn't possible.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I totally get not using a music soundtrack for more realism, but the music seems to really heighten the effect in my case. I think if we lived where the houses were more spaced out, I'd go the sound effects only route, but my house is in subdivision land, so I like the bit of musical atmosphere to set the tone better.
> 
> I'd love to try the sound of ravens interspersed with a lone howl of a wolf in the distance and the like... but the lonely graveyard scene just isn't possible.


check mine out,, its perfect for graveyards,, no music


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Mine is similar to zeros, but there is wind and thunder, along with the owls, ravens, and an occassonal ghostly moan. There is also the sound of a shovel digging in dirt which is cool. I have used music tracks before with good results. It can really set a mood in a particular scene.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ambient Sound(s)*

Are very unsettling because of their randomness and because they are real.
When I first opened customers and helpers would bend my ear by the hour insisting that I HAD to spend an imaginary ton of money (that I didn't have) to put a real incredible sound system throughout my house. (Because...? "People expect it?")
When I tried recorded sounds I used a cheap boom-box and a mish-mash of speakers ("Wired Up WRONG!!!") to push some sounds around here("It will never work! It will never work!") It worked good enough for maybe 4 years being open every night of the year. Then it died.
I was given a fairly disturbing tape made by Deomonda Galis?-- "Litineas of satan" (I know, "Who?" Never heard of the guy.)
This tape taken on it's own is scary, but it was distracting my customersd from what I was trying to provide them with, a fun time, humorous moments.
I got real tired of fighting with "her!"
This house of mine fills the bill of the original definition of the term "Haunted House", not a murder-house, not a butcher shop motiff...but things do happen here that sometimes people would give me the credit for knowing how to make them happen...no, it wasn't me.
Allow ambient sounds into a situation such as my house...and watch what happens.
Yes, you can be too scary as far as potential patrons are concerned.(Not just children)
One of those ambient effects has happened maybe ten times..a voice calling your name, rather loudly. Not a speaker, not somebody doing this, it's a haunted house.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I watch Ghost Hunters faithfully. A couple of episodes they've caught some disembodied voices that you'd swear they were coming from a PA system or something. However they weren't. I remember one time at a fort a man's voice that was clear as a bell telling Jason and Grant "you shouldn't be here"...."you shouldn't be here". I think that was the same location where they caught on tape Grant's shirt collar being lifted about 4 inches away from his shoulder. It was very clearly being tugged up in the air.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is a site where people put up sounds they have recorded/made. I found some great sounds of thunder, lightning, footsteps across gravel, wolves, owls, wind and eerie whispers. I made my own graveyard sounds composed of natural sounds.

freesound :: home page


----------



## PantherGirl012 (Sep 8, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Mine is similar to zeros, but there is wind and thunder, along with the owls, ravens, and an occassonal ghostly moan. There is also the sound of a shovel digging in dirt which is cool. I have used music tracks before with good results. It can really set a mood in a particular scene.


Jdubbya would you be willing to share yours with all of us?


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought I'd share the graveyard sound track I made. There's no music in it, just thunder, lightning, wolves, owls, a church bell, strange whispers & etc. If it is something you like and would like to add another sound, crows or whatever, it is easy for me to edit. Just PM me and tell me what you would like.

http://files.me.com/buckaneerbabe/8164jx.mp3


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice track.

I prefer to keep the sound of raining out of it, since hopefully, it won't be. I think if you hear the sound of rain, you expect to be getting wet.

That's just my preference.

I mix a low howling wind as the base for everything. Not overbearing. Then throw in the church bells, owls, occasional thunder, ect.

I also like what you did with the stereo separation. It's good not to have all the sound appear to be coming from one direction.

Good work!


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree totally. I searched for good thunder and lightning sounds without rain but those I found, didn't have the power of the strike or the low frequency rumbling thunder I wanted. Perhaps I gave up my search too early.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmm, turns out I did give up too early. I found a bunch of thunder and lightning with no rain sounds at freesound :: home page

I've downloaded a bunch of them and I'll play with a making a new track later today. I'll put a link up when I do.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I used individual thunder claps and spread them out. I have collected quite a few over the years that do not have rain in them.

That is a good place to start.

I also recorded quite a few myself whenever a big storm came by. I was able to get several good loud ones before the rain started.

I'll try to find the tracks I used and post them as well.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Buckaneerdude, even with the rain, your MP3 is much more to my taste with it's all-natural sounds, and no screams or ghosts wailing. Good job! I really like the bell, the owl and the wind, and I love the crickets so much I'd add another helping of crickets in the beginning. The wolf is nice and subtle. The odd slithery noises at :23 and :40 are dispensible to me, as I'm not sure what they are; nothing I've heard in nature- but perhaps that's a twist to make people uncomfortable. It does remind me of something on LOST.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Thinking more about it, I guess my ideal graveyard background soundtrack is simply 5 sounds: 

wind, crickets, thunder, owl, bell.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL, those slithery noises are whispers that I put in there for something of a supernatural flavoring to what are otherwise very natural sounds. The crickets originally were kind of overpowering but they seemed to cause the wind and rain sounds to blend into something that sounded more like a hiss.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is a "no rain" graveyard track I did. http://files.me.com/buckaneerbabe/ioix34.mp3


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*Perfectly executed*

The revision is VERRRRY sharp! Thanks for sharing; it's exactly what I would've created but you've spared me all the time and trouble. I already spent a few dollars on a tolling bell sound effect and I still wasn't entirely happy with it. This one is just right. And I think those thunder cracks are the best I've heard. They are superb- I feel them to my core. Thanks again.


----------



## PantherGirl012 (Sep 8, 2009)

buckaneerdude said:


> Here is a "no rain" graveyard track I did. http://files.me.com/buckaneerbabe/ioix34.mp3


I think your track is great. the thunder sound effects are great!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

gotta ask,, did you listen to mine ?? http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8c1b35fc5a615e57f7ec40ada4772a6e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## PantherGirl012 (Sep 8, 2009)

zero said:


> gotta ask,, did you listen to mine ?? http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8c1b35fc5a615e57f7ec40ada4772a6e04e75f6e8ebb871


yeah I did & I have to admit I like yours as well. The crickets sound so realistic and in VA at that time of year it can sound just like that. I also like that low tone bell in the background. I got one like that on a website a while back. Another spooky sound i have on my pc is a loon. 

Great job on the compilation!!!!

BTW if anyone is interested in the loon sound file or others I've collected, PM me with an e-mail address and I will try to send them to you.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

zero said:


> gotta ask,, did you listen to mine ?? http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8c1b35fc5a615e57f7ec40ada4772a6e04e75f6e8ebb871



The cricket sounds are really crisp and clear and the spooky sounds are nice and subtle. There is also a crow in there that I like. His call has a little different tone that is much kinder to the ears than the typical crow. If you have the crow as a separate sound, I'd very much like a sample.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one I put together that I have on my Halloween Gifs webpage:

*Disney Haunted Mansion Flash Sound File*

Here's a long file that I used to play on a CD player underneath my Lemax Hallowen Village:

*Halloween Village Sounds File*


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

buckaneerdude said:


> The cricket sounds are really crisp and clear and the spooky sounds are nice and subtle. There is also a crow in there that I like. His call has a little different tone that is much kinder to the ears than the typical crow. If you have the crow as a separate sound, I'd very much like a sample.


 got it here, http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/sounds/sounds.html its Carrion Crow: 64K wav file
Description: A couple quick calls by Corvus corone


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks zero! That's a keeper!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Heinekan & Pabst*

Create sound defects that defy modern man to duplicate with any machine!
Smell-o-rama included at not cost.
Leave that room quickly.
Do not return to that room for a week.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Create sound defects that defy modern man to duplicate with any machine!
> Smell-o-rama included at not cost.
> Leave that room quickly.
> Do not return to that room for a week.


you been drinkin ????


----------

